# Meta-averages idea



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

I think that the WCA should add a meta-averages ranking. The specifics would have to be worked out, but how it would work in general would be that it averages your most recent 12 official averages, not counting the best and the worst. If you have 11 averages, then only your best is removed. If you have 10 or fewer, then you have no meta-average.
My only two meta-averages are:

3x3: 12.17
2x2: 4.65

Meta-average rankings would be much more fluid. If Feliks were having a bad year and got a "slow" meta-average, someone would take his place, without having to beat his best-ever meta-average.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 19, 2016)

That would be cool. I would call it overall averages, it is easier to remember etc.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 19, 2016)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> That would be cool. I would call it overall averages, it is easier to remember etc.


but overall average would be the average of all your times, meta average literally means average of averages


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 19, 2016)

I like this idea. I need to go to 2 more comps to get a meta-average though.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 19, 2016)

actually, yeah i changed my mind. Make a poll on this!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 19, 2016)

The other option would be to only use averages from the last year or two in calculating official rankings. Like an active rank. It might also be possible to do a hybrid system.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

They should reset the WR's. It would make it much more fun


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> They should reset the WR's. It would make it much more fun



I disagree. If you're the fastest in the world, that should stand until someone is faster. WRs should be permanent unless the rules change, but there is no reason that an active rank has to match all-time world rank.

Edit: I don't disagree on the part about making it more fun, just with the idea of taking away recognition of somebody's accomplishment because they did it too long ago.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I disagree. If you're the fastest in the world, that should stand until someone is faster. WRs should be permanent unless the rules change, but there is no reason that an active rank has to match all-time world rank.


Thats true but its so boring. Like what are the odds that im going to get a 0.49 2x2 single.. Or maybe ima noob haha


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Thats true but its so boring. Like what are the odds that im going to get a 0.49 2x2 single.. Or maybe ima noob haha



There's just a different kind of cool between "fastest of all time" and "fastest currently." If world records were reset you still couldn't say "fastest of all time" until you beat the previous record, which negates the point of resetting the record. Both are very cool, and well deserving of recognition.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> They should reset the WR's. It would make it much more fun





aybuck37 said:


> Thats true but its so boring. Like what are the odds that im going to get a 0.49 2x2 single.. Or maybe ima noob haha


Are you serious? World records shouldn't be easy to beat. That would make them unimpressive. Also, why would you even want 2x2 single wr.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Are you serious? World records shouldn't be easy to beat. That would make them unimpressive. Also, why would you even want 2x2 single wr.


I mean that was just an example haha.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Added poll.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 19, 2016)

I like the idea of an average of the last 5 averages. I don't think it should be added to the WCA site though. But the entire database is downloadable, so...


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Added poll.


Cool still confused about this meta stuff though


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Cool still confused about this meta stuff though


meta-x usually means "x of x" or something to that effect.
Examples:
Meta-cognition: Thinking about thinking
Metaphysics: Physics about physics (kind of a stretch)
Meta-average: An average of averages!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 19, 2016)

Interesting idea, I've put thought into something like this before.

I don't think this should be used for official WCA rankings, but I do think this would be a good addition to psych sheets. If an average of a competitor's last _x_ averages was listed, the psych sheets could give a more accurate representation of the speed a competitor will bring to a competition.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> They should reset the WR's. It would make it much more fun


That would do nothing good, within like a month everything would be back to normal, and plus nobody would really respect it as a wr. It wouldn't even make sense to call it a wr.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 19, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Interesting idea, I've put thought into something like this before.
> 
> I don't think this should be used for official WCA rankings, but I do think this would be a good addition to psych sheets. If an average of a competitor's last _x_ averages was listed, the psych sheets could give a more accurate representation of the speed a competitor will bring to a competition.


I think that's a good idea to show what they have been averaging but I think it makes more sense to do it like in the past so many months, because if you dont go to many comps it may mark you as like 17 when you average 12 or something


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Interesting idea, I've put thought into something like this before.
> 
> I don't think this should be used for official WCA rankings, but I do think this would be a good addition to psych sheets. If an average of a competitor's last _x_ averages was listed, the psych sheets could give a more accurate representation of the speed a competitor will bring to a competition.


Maybe both? That sounds like a great idea. I've always noticed that the psych sheets are generally off, and always in the downward direction. In larger competitions, this can even change them by 2 seconds. Looking at the Nats psych sheet, people would laugh at my goal of semi-finals, but I think I'll need around an 11.30 average, not a 9.72.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I think that's a good idea to show what they have been averaging but I think it makes more sense to do it like in the past so many months, because if you dont go to many comps it may mark you as like 17 when you average 12 or something


Maybe it should be 270 days. I think a year is too much but 180 is too little. However, if you haven't been to a competition in 270 days then it should just be your latest competition.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Or what if they had like seasons. So there would still be world records. But there would be rankings for each season.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Or what if they had like seasons. So there would still be world records. But there would be rankings for each season.


nah, completely arbitrary


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Or what if they had like seasons. So there would still be world records. But there would be rankings for each season.


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333&regionId=&years=only+2016&show=100+Persons&single=Single

Just select only 20xx year, and you're good to go.


----------

